# Ranking looksmax curries in terms of looks



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 29, 2019)

1) @Salludon
2) @TubOfLard
3) @AestheticPrince
4) @Pex1992
5) @Titbot
6) @Shirshabanj 
7) @21YearoldFailed
8) @Phad

I am sorry if I missed any other curries. Tbh idk where I would be so I didn't put myself up there


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Jul 29, 2019)

Ok


----------



## Titbot (Jul 29, 2019)

Bro you are lower then me you should be in 10 place


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Jul 29, 2019)

curries.me


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Jul 29, 2019)

Nigger where the fuck is @Yoyome99


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 29, 2019)

ElliotRodgerJr said:


> Nigger where the fuck is @Yoyome99


Idk bro


----------



## ElliotRodgerJr (Jul 29, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> Idk bro


Oh shit, didn’t even realize you started the thread lmao


----------



## Pex1992 (Jul 30, 2019)

I think i should be at number 2 if not 1


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 30, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> I think i should be at number 2 if not 1


What job do you do?


----------



## nattycel (Jul 30, 2019)

This is such a bait thread to awaken my racist side but I'm a changed man
I'm zen


----------



## Pex1992 (Jul 30, 2019)

Gudru said:


> What job do you do?


i am a businessman


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 30, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> i am a businessman


Do you own a company?


----------



## Saranghae (Jul 30, 2019)

You forgot me. I’m larping as a bbc


----------



## Pex1992 (Jul 30, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Do you own a company?


Yup small scale company


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Jul 30, 2019)

missed me

I would probably rank #4 on the list tho


----------



## Pex1992 (Jul 30, 2019)

@fukmylyf why are u laughing what wrong did i say???


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 30, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Yup small scale company


Nice bro I wanna do the same once I get older


----------



## Pex1992 (Jul 30, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Nice bro I wanna do the same once I get older


Do u genuinely agree with the rankings above


----------



## fukmylyf (Jul 30, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> @fukmylyf why are u laughing what wrong did i say???


nothing bro. I'm just entertained by your posts


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 30, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Do u genuinely agree with the rankings above


You should be No. 1


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 30, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> I think i should be at number 2 if not 1


No your harmony ruins your face


----------



## Pex1992 (Jul 30, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> No your harmony ruins your face


Just lol saying that i have no harmony ...without harmony no one can look good i mean no one


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 30, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Just lol saying that i have no harmony ...without harmony no one can look good i mean no one


There are exceptions bro.
You even lost the mog battle against aesthetic prince and tub of lard lmao


----------



## Pex1992 (Jul 30, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> There are exceptions bro.


But i am not in exceptions bro


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 30, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> But i am not in exceptions bro


Shall we ask these boyos whether you have harmony or not?


ZUZZCEL said:


> missed me
> 
> I would probably rank #4 on the list tho


Pm pic


Titbot said:


> Bro you are lower then me you should be in 10 place


Bro I genuinely think you should 6 since I will be 5


----------



## Pex1992 (Jul 30, 2019)

I never competed


----------



## Pex1992 (Jul 30, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> There are exceptions bro.
> You even lost the mog battle against aesthetic prince and tub of lard lmao


I never competed and i know my place


----------



## Framletgod (Jul 30, 2019)

swap 3 with 4 and then its legit


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 30, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> I never competed and i know my place





Framletgod said:


> swap 3 with 4 and then its legit


https://looksmax.org/threads/mogging-battle-2.18125/
Aesthetic won against pex


----------



## Framletgod (Jul 30, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/mogging-battle-2.18125/
> Aesthetic won against pex


why ur even in there 

ur a fucking asian not curry


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 30, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> why ur even in there
> 
> ur a fucking asian not curry


I am a curry dude


----------



## Krezo (Jul 30, 2019)

@TubOfLard Mogs all the curries on this site by a long shot. He's the only Chadpreet on this site.


----------



## Framletgod (Jul 30, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> I am a curry dude


you are not lol atleast the pheno is mongolian or some shit


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 30, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> you are not lol atleast the pheno is mongolian or some shit


Bro believe it or not I am a fucking curry


----------



## Einon (Jul 30, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> Idk bro


Bring back my nigga josuke


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 30, 2019)

Einon said:


> Bring back my nigga josuke


It's jolyne time my nigga


----------



## Pex1992 (Jul 30, 2019)

Krezo said:


> @TubOfLard Mogs all the curries on this site by a long shot. He's the only Chadpreet on this site.


@TubOfLard has a good face but he also has a great body parallely ...i guess we both are equal facially although we both look very different


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 30, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> Bro believe it or not I am a fucking curry


I think i would be in the top 5 in this list tbh


----------



## Einon (Jul 30, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> It's jolyne time my nigga


tbh.
Don't listen to people.Wtone ocean is one of the best parts.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 30, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> @TubOfLard has a good face but he also has a great body parallely ...i guess we both are equal facially although we both look very different


Bro high T doesn't mean you are good looking.


----------



## Pex1992 (Jul 30, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/mogging-battle-2.18125/
> Aesthetic won against pex


I dont trust in all such threads ...we cant trust users bein honest here


----------



## Einon (Jul 30, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> I think i would be in the top 5 in this list tbh


Competition isn't really that fearce.


----------



## Pex1992 (Jul 30, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> Bro high T doesn't mean you are good looking.


i am not just high T my nigga


----------



## Einon (Jul 30, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> @TubOfLard has a good face but he also has a great body parallely ...i guess we both are equal facially although we both look very different


No bro.
He has a better body and his face is atleast 1.5 psl better than yours.
It's symmetric and he has a better jaw.


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

by far the best looking is that guys uncle

the others are meh


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 30, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> i am not just high T my nigga


Facially @Salludon mogs @TubOfLard with a 1.5 PSL and @Pex1992 with a 2.5 PSL difference


----------



## Pex1992 (Jul 30, 2019)

Einon said:


> No bro.
> He has a better body and his face is atleast 1.5 psl better than yours.
> It's symmetric and he has a better jaw.


i have 120 degree gonial angle with big ramus and good mandible and chin its enough for a strong jaw


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 30, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> i have 120 degree gonial angle with big ramus and good mandible and chin its enough for a strong jaw


Harmony is what matters


----------



## Einon (Jul 30, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> i have 120 degree gonial angle with big ramus and good mandible and chin its enough for a strong jaw


Nothing can save you from asymmetry.


----------



## Pex1992 (Jul 30, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> Facially @Salludon mogs @TubOfLard with a 1.5 PSL and @Pex1992 with a 2.5 PSL difference
> View attachment 88268
> View attachment 88269
> View attachment 88270


Thats an old picture of mine before i didnt know shit about loomaxing


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> Facially @Salludon mogs @TubOfLard with a 1.5 PSL and @Pex1992 with a 2.5 PSL difference
> View attachment 88268
> View attachment 88269
> View attachment 88270



salludon is a frauding jawless currybot
the second guy mogs him to death


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 30, 2019)

Einon said:


> Nothing can save you from asymmetry.


And the rapist vibes also


----------



## Pex1992 (Jul 30, 2019)

Einon said:


> Nothing can save you from asymmetry.


Asymmetry is cope ask bradley cooper and ryan gosling and paul walker


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 30, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> salludon is a frauding jawless currybot
> the second guy mogs him to death


No bro i messaged him. He doesn't fraud like @AestheticPrince . Just cuz he is a currychadpreet doesn't mean he frauds


----------



## Pex1992 (Jul 30, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> And the rapist vibes also


Even salludon has rapist vibes


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 30, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Asymmetry is cope ask bradley cooper and ryan gosling and paul walker


They have good harmony and don't give out rapist vibes. Again they don't look high T and ogre


Pex1992 said:


> Even salludon has rapist vibes


No bro he doesn't look too high T


----------



## Pex1992 (Jul 30, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> They have good harmony and don't give out rapist vibes. Again they don't look high T and ogre
> 
> No bro he doesn't look too high T


But still his eyes give serial killer and rapist vibes


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> No bro i messaged him. He doesn't fraud like @AestheticPrince . Just cuz he is a currychadpreet doesn't mean he frauds



seriously he isnt good looking

he looks like a stern traditionalist 40 year old curry father
high 5 at best, pheno considered. looks dirty

second guy is maybe a low 6 but idk what his frontal looks like



whats the name of the guy who posted his mm tier uncle?
put him in the collage. zero fraud candids and he's a legit 7 if not higher


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 30, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> But still his eyes give serial killer and rapist vibes


He has a neutral look dude.


----------



## SeiGun (Jul 30, 2019)

i dont remember how some of them look like.


----------



## Einon (Jul 30, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Asymmetry is cope ask bradley cooper and ryan gosling and paul walker


It's not cope bro.Facial symmetry is only not a problem,as long as it's not that bad.Youre is really bad.
That combined with undereye discoloration,gives you the rapist look.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 30, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> seriously he isnt good looking
> 
> he looks like a stern traditionalist 40 year old curry father
> high 5 at best, pheno considered. looks dirty
> ...


True but Salludon easily mogs TubOfLard facially. Tuboflard has a good face and body halo too


----------



## Pex1992 (Jul 30, 2019)

Einon said:


> It's not cope bro.Facial symmetry is only not a problem,as long as it's not that bad.Youre is really bad.
> That combined with undereye discoloration,gives you the rapist look.


Everyone has that


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> True but Salludon easily mogs TubOfLard facially. Tuboflard has a good face and body halo too



second has alot more appeal to non ethnic young girls

driving me nuts, whats the guys name aggahha


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 30, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> second has alot more appeal to non ethnic young girls
> 
> driving me nuts, whats the guys name aggahha


Lol body halos once again. If he didn't have a body you would start calling him an incel


Pex1992 said:


> Everyone has that


No not everyone has that


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jul 30, 2019)

Imagine the BO smell if these guys were standing in a group


----------



## Pex1992 (Jul 30, 2019)

Einon said:


> It's not cope bro.Facial symmetry is only not a problem,as long as it's not that bad.Youre is really bad.
> That combined with undereye discoloration,gives you the rapist look.



See this


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 30, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> See this


I am gonna rate you guys on appeal
@Salludon - appeal to girls above 23
@Pex1992 - appeal to girls above 28
@TubOfLard - appeal to girls above 18
@Yoyome99 - appeal to girls below 18


----------



## Einon (Jul 30, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Everyone has that


Not everyone has horrible symmetry.Most people at least,don't.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 30, 2019)

Einon said:


> Not everyone has horrible symmetry.Most people at least,don't.


His is more noticeable that's why his PSL goes down drastically


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

this guy mogs them into the stratosphere
he's a low 7 -high 6

sallu - high 5 
who cares about the rest


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 30, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> View attachment 88286
> 
> 
> this guy mogs them into the stratosphere
> ...


He would have the most appeal to girls. Agreed. 

But Sallu is like 1 point below him


----------



## Einon (Jul 30, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> His is more noticeable that's why his PSL goes down drastically


Exactly.His assymetry is as detremental to his facial attractiveness,as a negative canthal tilt is to eye attractiveness.
It's such a major aspect that it can ruin you,if it's too bad.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 30, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> View attachment 88286
> 
> 
> this guy mogs them into the stratosphere
> ...





Yoyome99 said:


> I am gonna rate you guys on appeal
> @Salludon - appeal to girls above 23
> @Pex1992 - appeal to girls above 28
> @TubOfLard - appeal to girls above 18
> @Yoyome99 - appeal to girls below 18



^^^^^
See this list I made


----------



## Einon (Jul 30, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> ^^^^^
> > @Yoyome99 - appeal to girls below 18
> See this list I made


----------



## lookism refugee (Jul 30, 2019)

all curries are ugly, there is literally no point to creating something like that lmao


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 30, 2019)

Einon said:


>


Sarcasm bro. Saw the last episode of Vento?


----------



## Einon (Jul 30, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> Sarcasm bro. Saw the last episode of Vento?


No man.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 30, 2019)

Einon said:


> No man.


Diavolo keeps dying like a fucking dog lmao


----------



## Einon (Jul 30, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> Diavolo keeps dying like a fucking dog lmao


I miss that nigga.


----------



## Pex1992 (Jul 30, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> His is more noticeable that's why his PSL goes down drastically


Drasticallly??? Lol even paul walker and bradley have noticeable assymmetry like me


----------



## Titbot (Jul 30, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> I think i should be at number 2 if not 1


Lol good one


----------



## Pex1992 (Jul 30, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Lol good one


i didnt say a joke man


----------



## Titbot (Jul 30, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> i didnt say a joke man


lol you look like an Neanderthal that just came out from his cave and took a selfie


----------



## currymax (Jul 30, 2019)

you forgot me

see avi


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 30, 2019)

PEX you should have mewed right my nigga. blackpill inbound. I had almost the same asymmetry yesterday and I mewed properly and its almost fully fixed


----------



## Titbot (Jul 30, 2019)

I mog all three of you salludon I hate to say it but has gandy eyes . Fucken so jelly of that


----------



## TryingToLooksmax (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## BigBoy (Jul 30, 2019)

Einon said:


> Not everyone has horrible symmetry.Most people at least,don't.


I don't see the asymmetry. The reason why he's below is average is because he has extremely small eyes compared to his skull and has a bad nose to lip ratio.

Imo the curry mog list is:
1) @Salludon 
2) @TubOfLard 
3) @AestheticPrince 
4) @Titbot 
5) @Yoyome99 
6) @Pex1992 

Idk how the other look like so I can't rate then, and I'd be near the bottom jfl


----------



## Pex1992 (Jul 30, 2019)

Titbot said:


> lol you look like an Neanderthal that just came out from his cave and took a selfie


just fucking lol your father is a neanderthal and your mom is a whore and you u r the son of a neanderthal and a whore


BigBoy said:


> I don't see the asymmetry. The reason why he's below is average is because he has extremely small eyes compared to his skull and has a bad nose to lip ratio.
> 
> Imo the curry mog list is:
> 1) @Salludon
> ...


Keep coping nigga keeping me at the bottom you dont know shit about aesthetics ...this place is such a mental asyllum ...


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 30, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> just fucking lol your father is a neanderthal and your mom is a whore and you u r the son of a neanderthal and a whore
> 
> Keep coping nigga keeping me at the bottom you dont know shit about aesthetics ...this place is such a mental asyllum ...


Nigha you ugly, shut your bitchass up before I came out of the moniter screen.

You're unique looking, but not gl. Stop being so delcusional. You'll still get laid in your home country.


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 30, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> just fucking lol your father is a neanderthal and your mom is a whore and you u r the son of a neanderthal and a whore
> 
> Keep coping nigga keeping me at the bottom you dont know shit about aesthetics ...this place is such a mental asyllum ...


Bro this guy has aesthetics not you. Jfl if you compare him and you


----------



## Einon (Jul 30, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> I don't see the asymmetry. The reason why he's below is average is because he has extremely small eyes compared to his skull and has a bad nose to lip ratio.
> 
> Imo the curry mog list is:
> 1) @Salludon
> ...


Tub of lard mogs everyone.


----------



## tincelw (Jul 30, 2019)

salludan 
aesthetic prince
tuboflard
pex

everyone else subhuman


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 30, 2019)

Einon said:


> Tub of lard mogs everyone.


Facially sallu mogs everyone


----------



## Einon (Jul 30, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> Facially sallu mogs everyone


Haven't seen him


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 30, 2019)

Einon said:


> Haven't seen him


----------



## Einon (Jul 30, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> View attachment 88469


Hooding looks fucking weird.Is he frauding?


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 30, 2019)

Einon said:


> Hooding looks fucking weird.Is he frauding?


Probs


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 30, 2019)

Einon said:


> Hooding looks fucking weird.Is he frauding?


I'm pretty sure he got surgery. Someone posted before and after pics of him after mewing. Somehow he his eyes got longer, became hooded, and became more copact from him "mewing".


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 30, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> I'm pretty sure he got surgery. Someone posted before and after pics of him after mewing. Somehow he his eyes got longer, became hooded, and became more copact from him "mewing".


Lol now people will start saying mewing can make you get top tier eyes jfl


----------



## Titbot (Jul 30, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> I'm pretty sure he got surgery. Someone posted before and after pics of him after mewing. Somehow he his eyes got longer, became hooded, and became more copact from him "mewing".


How did his surgery , I wanna have my eyes like that holy fuck . Better then tabot


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 30, 2019)

Titbot said:


> How did his surgery , I wanna have my eyes like that holy fuck . Better then tabot


No surgery I guess. It's just puberty doing its work


----------



## Pex1992 (Jul 30, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> Nigha you ugly, shut your bitchass up before I came out of the moniter screen.
> 
> You're unique looking, but not gl. Stop being so delcusional. You'll still get laid in your home country.


It would be the most brutal day in your life if its possible that you come out of your screen and hold my beer one moment unique looking automatically makes me stand out of the rest


FatJattMofo said:


> PEX you should have mewed right my nigga. blackpill inbound. I had almost the same asymmetry yesterday and I mewed properly and its almost fully fixed


I have a good forward growth and i have started mewing, i mean keeping my tongue on the roof of the month just 6 months before by seeing mew's video and i knew about this website prior to 5 months


Yoyome99 said:


> Bro this guy has aesthetics not you. Jfl if you compare him and you
> View attachment 88461
> View attachment 88463


i never compared myself with him you low iq adopted curry mongolian subhuman and even if you compare i am not much behind him maybe


----------



## rockndogs (Jul 30, 2019)

Who cares about curries jfl. All subhumans


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 30, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> It would be the most brutal day in your life if its possible that you come out of your screen and hold my beer one moment unique looking automatically makes me stand out of the rest
> 
> I have a good forward growth and i have started mewing, i mean keeping my tongue on the roof of the month just 6 months before by seeing mew's video and i knew about this website prior to 5 months
> 
> i never compared myself with him you low iq adopted curry mongolian subhuman and even if you compare i am not much behind him maybe


Lol stfu. Everyone here already told you look like a rapist ogre. I am legit not even trying to be funny now


----------



## Death (Jul 30, 2019)

Mah boi @TubOfLard mogs all of you curries to the gates of hell keep coping, his sex appeal is god tier he even mogs salludon.


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> It would be the most brutal day in your life if its possible that you come out of your screen and hold my beer one moment unique looking automatically makes me stand out of the rest
> 
> I have a good forward growth and i have started mewing, i mean keeping my tongue on the roof of the month just 6 months before by seeing mew's video and i knew about this website prior to 5 months
> 
> i never compared myself with him you low iq adopted curry mongolian subhuman and even if you compare i am not much behind him maybe




youre so far behind its not even funny
you look like a low iq cave troll you muppet shut up

not even in the race


----------



## Pex1992 (Jul 30, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> youre so far behind its not even funny
> you look like a low iq cave troll you muppet shut up
> 
> not even in the race


 keep coping and getting butthurt i mog u to hell's gate u jealous bitch ...


----------



## Redrighthand (Jul 30, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> missed me
> 
> I would probably rank #4 on the list tho


if you never posted your pic you don't mog anyone. good looking guys always post


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> keep coping and getting butthurt i mog u to hell's gate u jealous bitch ...



lol youd get rated a 1 by girls
absolutely rotten i mog you to within a cm of your life


----------



## Pex1992 (Jul 30, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> lol youd get rated a 1 by girls
> absolutely rotten i mog you to within a cm of your life
> [/QUOTEyou r so delusional that you cant accept the fact that girls ranging from 15 to even women at 50 get drool over my looks specially my eyed and i am being honest here i am a ladies man you dickless nigga


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Jul 30, 2019)

and none above a 5 psl


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Jul 30, 2019)

Redrighthand said:


> if you never posted your pic you don't mog anyone. good looking guys always post


----------



## Pex1992 (Jul 30, 2019)

itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> and none above a 5 psl


i m 5.5 or 6 maybe


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Jul 30, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> i m 5.5 or 6 maybe


bro ur a solid 4 maybe 4.5


----------



## lookism refugee (Jul 30, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> i m 5.5 or 6 maybe



tales from the mumbai slums


----------



## Time Travel (Jul 30, 2019)

Krezo said:


> @TubOfLard Mogs all the curries on this site by a long shot. He's the only Chadpreet on this site.


----------



## currymax (Jul 30, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> Who cares about curries jfl. All subhumans


Half of all science done in the early 20th century involved ranking subhumans


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

zygos 4 lifes uncle got a 5 
its over for the rest, dead serious

the girl is blonde, slim, very pretty, green eyes too


----------



## rockndogs (Jul 30, 2019)

currymax said:


> Half of all science done in the early 20th century involved ranking subhumans



i dont give a single fuck bro. The only thing that matters is p in v.


----------



## Redrighthand (Jul 30, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


>



not bad for a curry. you need nose job and genio and you're good


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

no they dont

youre a cave troll
no redeeming features


----------



## Titbot (Jul 30, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> no they dont
> 
> youre a cave troll
> no redeeming features


Yo your girl would rate pex nonexistent 😂😂😂


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Jul 30, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> zygos 4 lifes uncle got a 5
> its over for the rest, dead serious
> 
> the girl is blonde, slim, very pretty, green eyes too


they'll still cope tbh. let them I guess.


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Yo your girl would rate pex nonexistent 😂😂😂



not even worth asking
shed laugh


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Jul 30, 2019)

Redrighthand said:


> not bad for a curry. you need nose job and genio and you're good


not bad? he's fucking ugly imo. holy shit. redditt tier responses on this forum jfl.


Batterymodel said:


> not even worth asking
> shed laugh


have her rate the curry above ^^^^


----------



## Batterymodel (Jul 30, 2019)

itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> not bad? he's fucking ugly imo. holy shit. redditt tier responses on this forum jfl.
> 
> have her rate the curry above ^^^^



i dont want her to think i assort with guys that rancid


----------



## nattycel (Jul 30, 2019)

All curries are 10/10 how dare you try to rank one above the other? 
There is no ranking when all are perfect


----------



## Redrighthand (Jul 30, 2019)

itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> not bad? he's fucking ugly imo. holy shit. redditt tier responses on this forum jfl.
> 
> have her rate the curry above ^^^^


I said for not bad for curry. he's a low tier normie either way but he's good because surgery can fix his flaws


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 30, 2019)

Redrighthand said:


> I said for not bad for curry. he's a low tier normie either way but he's good because surgery can fix his flaws


Surgeries can fix 90% of people's flaw


----------



## currymax (Jul 30, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> i dont give a single fuck bro. The only thing that matters is p in v.


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 30, 2019)

itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> they'll still cope tbh. let them I guess.


did u see zygos' uncle? hes a legit 7-8. you cant even lie and say hes a 5.

most curries are subhuman, but there are some that are legitimately gl


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Jul 30, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> did u see zygos' uncle? hes a legit 7-8. you cant even lie and say hes a 5.
> 
> most curries are subhuman, but there are some that are legitimately gl


yes tbh he mogs hard as fuck


----------



## Pex1992 (Jul 30, 2019)

Batterymodel said:


> no they dont
> 
> youre a cave troll
> no redeeming features


Lol have u ever shown your pictures here i bet you are so subhuman that you had never come out of your shitty basement you worthless piece of shit and you spend your whole time writing shitty stuffs here


lookism refugee said:


> tales from the mumbai slums


tales from your mother's asshole


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Jul 30, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Lol have u ever shown your pictures here i bet you are so subhuman that you had never come out of your shitty basement you worthless piece of shit and you spend your whole time writing shitty stuffs here
> 
> tales from your mother's asshole


br0 chill out


----------



## Pex1992 (Jul 30, 2019)

itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> br0 chill out


What would you rate the other indians whose usernames are posted here


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Jul 30, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> What would you rate the other indians whose usernames are posted here


show me pix


----------



## Pex1992 (Jul 30, 2019)

itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> show me pix


i mean tuboflard, aesthetic prince ,salludon ...you have seen them


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Jul 30, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> i mean tuboflard, aesthetic prince ,salludon ...you have seen them


oh.
tublard has good face but hes manlet so 4.5
aesthetic squince is a 4
salamander is a 5


----------



## Pex1992 (Jul 30, 2019)

itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> oh.
> tublard has good face but hes manlet so 4.5
> aesthetic squince is a 4
> salamander is a 5


and also me and tht tsh indian guy on lookism


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Jul 30, 2019)

itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> oh.
> tublard has good face but hes manlet so 4.5
> aesthetic squince is a 4
> salamander is a 5


whts my rating?


i always thought i was a 4/10


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Jul 30, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> and also me and tht tsh indian guy on lookism


your asymmetry kills u dude. u have good features, unique but its off. 3.5 for u
idk the other dude


ZUZZCEL said:


> whts my rating?
> 
> 
> i always thought i was a 4/10


pic?


----------



## Pex1992 (Jul 30, 2019)

itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> your asymmetry kills u dude. u have good features, unique but its off. 3.5 for u
> idk the other dude


Sometimes you say solid 4 ,4.5,5 and now.3.5 whats wrong with u dude


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Jul 30, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Sometimes you say solid 4 ,4.5,5 and now.3.5 whats wrong with u dude


yea, for the other guys. not u boyo


----------



## Pex1992 (Jul 30, 2019)

itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> yea, for the other guys. not u boyo


Nope you said it to me man just watch you post above in this thread you said solid 4 maybe 4.5 and some days before u said me 5


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Jul 30, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Nope you said it to me man just watch you post above in this thread you said solid 4 maybe 4.5 and some days before u said me 5


br0 that was prob someone else like @Ritalincel or @Goblin they stole my avi so ur prob confused


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Pex1992 (Jul 30, 2019)

itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> bro ur a solid 4 maybe 4.5


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Jul 30, 2019)

bro u just edited my quote br0


----------



## Pex1992 (Jul 30, 2019)

itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> bro u just edited my quote br0


If you dont trust me its ok i dont want to argue if you want to check just check out your reply on one of my post in this thread you will get to know who said to whom


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Jul 30, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> If you dont trust me its ok i dont want to argue if you want to check just check out your reply on one of my post in this thread you will get to know who said to whom


bro where would u rate urself on the list tbh


----------



## Pex1992 (Jul 30, 2019)

itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> bro where would u rate urself on the list tbh


I dont know anything about ratings i just know three things ugly average and good looking


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Jul 30, 2019)

Pex-3.5
TitBot-4.5
Me-4
Tub of Lard-5
Salludon-6


is my rating


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Jul 30, 2019)

@Pex1992 do you think if I came to India I could slay Indian women? Or is it hard to get them away from their family?

The girl in pic is arab.. I have ticked Arab off my list but still need curry


----------



## Pex1992 (Jul 30, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> Pex-3.5
> TitBot-4.5
> Me-4
> Tub of Lard-5
> ...


nigga i have seen your picture in no way you could be higher than me ya but you can still keep yourself higher than me to make yourself feel good but deep down you know lol


Mr_Norwood said:


> @Pex1992 do you think if I came to India I could slay Indian women? Or is it hard to get them away from their family?
> 
> The girl in pic is arab.. I have ticked Arab off my list but still need curry


Most indian girls are independent nowadays and take their decisions themselves so you need to make a good first impression and most indian girls think they should be treared like queen and should be complemented every now and then ...but it depends on a particular girl how does she behave and tretas a guy from another race


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 31, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> @Pex1992 do you think if I came to India I could slay Indian women? Or is it hard to get them away from their family?
> 
> The girl in pic is arab.. I have ticked Arab off my list but still need curry


Just be white works in India tbh
@itsoverbuddyboyo what would my rating be in your style?


----------



## Pex1992 (Jul 31, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> Just be white works in India tbh
> @itsoverbuddyboyo what would my rating be in your style?


Nope it doesnt except few low iq sluts ...i have seen a girl of just 1.5 psl in india seeing an east asian look alike goid looking indian saying why do they come here why dont they stay in their own town ....so i guess it must be same for other people also....even i am more attracted to indian girls than to any other pheno girls


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 31, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Nope it doesnt except few low iq sluts ...i have seen a girl of just 1.5 psl in india seeing an east asian look alike goid looking indian saying why do they come here why dont they stay in their own town ....so i guess it must be same for other people also....even i am more attracted to indian girls than to any other pheno girls


Lol I have dated two girls in my school, idk which ugly dude you saw. But I can easily get girls of my age.


----------



## TeemoNation (Jul 31, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> I think i should be at number 2 if not 1


you look like generic Indian medical student bro


----------



## Pex1992 (Jul 31, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> Lol I have dated two girls in my school, idk which ugly dude you saw. But I can easily get girls of my age.


Low iq ugly girls


TeemoNation said:


> you look like generic Indian medical student bro
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 31, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Low iq ugly girls


Lol cope. I date Stacylite and beckys. Keep rotting 35 year old dude. You have 0 appeal to girls of my age.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Jul 31, 2019)

I think I mog Pex after low BF maxxing tbh. I'm going to post pics at the end of August when I get my iPhone X 
https://looksmax.org/threads/mogging-battle-2.18125/Jesus


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 31, 2019)

Dope said:


> I think I mog Pex after low BF maxxing tbh. I'm going to post pics at the end of August when I get my iPhone X
> https://looksmax.org/threads/mogging-battle-2.18125/Jesus


Lol he thinks looking super high T will make him model tier . The only appeal he has is for woman above 30


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Jul 31, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> Lol he thinks looking super high T will make him model tier . The only appeal he has is for woman above 30


Pex makes me leught tbh. Can't tell if he's srs or just kidding. He's probably srs though jfl


Mr_Norwood said:


> @Pex1992 do you think if I came to India I could slay Indian women? Or is it hard to get them away from their family?
> 
> The girl in pic is arab.. I have ticked Arab off my list but still need curry


Is that the girlyou were talking about? Bc shes high key kinda cute


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Jul 31, 2019)

Tb


Dope said:


> Pex makes me leught tbh. Can't tell if he's srs or just kidding. He's probably srs though jfl


Tbh idk why is he looksmaxing? The dudes like 25-28 he's gonna get arrangemarriaged to a ugly foid for sure


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Jul 31, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> Tb
> 
> Tbh idk why is he looksmaxing? The dudes like 25-28 he's gonna get arrangemarriaged to a ugly foid for sure


He even said he only talks to foids that approach him. Even if he becomes a chad indian foids won't do that. He's probably going to get forced into arranged marriage yeah.


Pex1992 said:


> i am a businessman


My uncle gets made fun of because he's a loan shark (aka buisiness man)


I love how only he top 3 curries would be considered gl. Sad shit man.


----------



## Pex1992 (Jul 31, 2019)

[QUOTE="Yoyome99, post: 600639, member: 1560"
Tbh idk why is he looksmaxing? The dudes like 25-28 he's gonna get arrangemarriaged to a ugly foid for sure
[/QUOTE]
Just fucking lol keep guessing my future bout whatever shit is going through your head ...i mog u to utter hell u ugly ass mongolian subhuman


----------



## Einon (Aug 4, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> Facially @Salludon mogs @TubOfLard with a 1.5 PSL and @Pex1992 with a 2.5 PSL difference
> View attachment 88268
> View attachment 88269
> View attachment 88270


No bro.
@Salludon looks chadlite and frauded,also his body isn't great.
@TubOfLard mogs the fuck out of him


----------



## reptiles (Aug 4, 2019)

Yoyome99 said:


> 1) @Salludon
> 2) @TubOfLard
> 3) @AestheticPrince
> 4) @Pex1992
> ...








David gandy's me


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 4, 2019)

Keep crying for Pex tbh. He;s a delusional ogre but is low inhib and higher T than anyone on this forum. 

s


----------

